# Alternative for Webroot Spysweeper?



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

Among others, I've been using Webroot Spysweeper to clean computers. But I can only try it out for a month for free, than I have to pay. What is a good free alternative for this program?

Thanks for your time,

KoosHopeloos


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I use Spybot, Ad-aware and sometimes Microsoft Antispyware Beta.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

winpatrol
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3380.html


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

My current favorite deep-scanner is Ewido Security Suite

JF


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well SpySweeper is worth the money (but I got mine on sale for $20 at a Best Buy grand opening)........

As Terrister said, Ad-Aware, Spybot, and do the new Housecall Trend Micro scan (check my sig). It has a spyware scanner on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

online scans are free. panda active scan, trend micro house call, kaspersky online scan, ravantivirus are pretty known good ones. I like using ewido also. :sayyes: yes ewido is good. Indeed I can give you a very very long list of good free stuff here. These should suffice tho.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

to protect you from spyware, download spyware blaster too. you can get it off from www.majorgeeks.com


----------

